# My Bird



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi,,,
I guess the question I have is, my bird {Pigeon}is scared & Ive had her/him since Sunday, will it calm down & trust me?? Am I doing it more harm than helping? The vet gave me pennicillian & told me to put peroxide on her sore under her wing 2xs a day & I do that, but she puffs herself up when I go to get her out & all she knows me as,,,oh No Im getting meds again!! I would like to keep her, but I would like it to be her choice, once she is well enough to be released Im going to release her. {hope she decides to stay} But I just hope Im doing her good & not just scaring her. She is a relly sweet bird  
Thanks for listning.
Dana


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Dana,

Thank you for caring for this injured pigeon. I think your question is a little like, if I took a child to the doctor, and the kid didn't like or want to get a shot. 

The pigeon you have, may not enjoy the necessary action to treat his injuries, but I think in this case, the Doc knows best.

Good luck.


----------



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

*Hi*

Warren,,,
Thank-You for the reply,,,,I know she needs the meds & she gets them on time every day  She seems like she is calming down ,,,think maybe she is realizing Im not out to hurt her. She is a real sweetie & I really like her.
Dana


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You may find she grows calmer through the medication process. I've bonded over Baytril with a number of my pigeons. They don't like having medicine poked down their beaks twice a day, but all the handling eventually makes them realize you don't mean them any harm and somehow breaks down their resistance. It bonds you to the pigeon, too. The pigeons that are closest to my heart (and we have 60+ of them) are those that have had close calls and required a lot of TLC. I can't medicate a bird every day and not come to love it.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I've bonded over Baytril with a number of my pigeons.



ROFL!!!! I'm sorry, Birdmom but that is a hilarious statement......hehehehe.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, sometimes you have to do things like medicate for the pet's own good...don't you wish you could explain it to them so they would understand?
I once had a guinea pig so ill, that she had to be syringe fed. At first, all the handling and poking in her mouth was very stressful to her, but she soon got used to it and even after she was well, still tried to "milk" getting syringe fed. It was the cutest thing...she would sit so nicely while I would pump a little of the liquified food in her mouth. She would then chew on it and wait for me to wipe off her little mouth. We became very, very close over that. So, everyone is right....perhaps you and your bird will become even closer because of all this handling...something that seems stressful now, just may turn out bringing you closer.
Good luck,
Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It's very kind of you to take this pidgie in. Like the others said trust will come with time. It took 5 months before my rescued pidgie Dudley warmed up to me now he's my best friend, I'm not sure who happier seeing who me or him. I hope your girl decides to stay in with you and join your family as a new loving member  Best of luck caring for your new soon to be pal.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Dana, I was the primary applicator of medication to a once fiesty pigeon a year ago, and believe me he absolutely did not like that wierd stuff being rubbed on his wounds underneath his wings. Now he thinks I am his best friend.Be patient and keep doing what the doc said to do. As far as him leaving when the time comes, well that will be up to the BOTH of you! When I decided to "let go" and it was NOT an easy feat for me to attempt. He choose to stay.He is a very spoiled pijji now and I don't know why?


----------



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All,,,,,,
Thanks for all the replys,,,I,m hoping she will be like yours vdog,,,when the time comes,,,,,hope she decides to stay....
Monday {hopefully} we are going to get boxes out at school & the kids are gonna think of names for her,,,,Then we will narrrow it down to 3 of the names we like,,,then one child will win free movie tickes  Think it will be fun for all...  
Thanks for all the advice...I need all I can get!!!!
Thanks Dana


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It sounds like a great memory maker. I hope the rest of the children receive at least a small token prize .That would make it even more funner! (pardon me, but my inner kid came out!)


----------



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

Vdog,,,
We will see about everyone getting something,,,,  hahaha this is a school & Im not rich ,,,But that is kinda an idea,,,,even if it is a piece of candy or something???? Hummm will have to think about that....but I dont know,,,maybe do 1st 2nd & 3rd prize????
Dana


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

As a Cub Scoutmaster at an elementary school I can fully understand your feeling! 

Oh and by the way that is sure a brown beauty you have there!


----------

